# Free Dives Out of Destin.....



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Just thought I'd throw this out there, I was certified about 6 years ago and went on a few dives after that but it's been a while. Was going to see if anyone with experience and extra gear ( I'm 6'4 BTW) , but no boat wanted to go. I'm not commited enough to spend the $2000 + needed for tank and equipment quit yet. Would be leaving out of fort walton or could pick up in destin. I probably wouldn't take a gun along untill I got a few dives under my belt but wouldn't mind if you did. The boat is a 24' key largo with a 2011 200 opti.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Free diving or SCUBA?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

scuba, I've always loved to dive and finally have a boat big enough to go but no gear( have a gun and a few poles and plenty of snorkeling stuff). Just looking for someone who has an extra BC, regulator,tank and all that good stuff to go out and teach me a few things.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

You can probably rent that stuff instead of investing in it to get going.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

ya, but I'd still like to have an experienced diver there to teach me some things and I would never dive by myself. Most of my friends that I used to fish/spearfish with have gone to college or moved out of the area.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Bigrick,
Make sure you have a nice 5 mil suit and a cap. Im not sure what the H20 temp is currently, but Im betting it's cold enough to make Mr. Happy disappear. Pick a day that is sunny and bring an ice chest with about 4 2 liter coke bottles full of warm water to pour into your suit before the dive. 
We used to make 3 dives each on the Timber holes in the winter and that last one was always frigid.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not planning on going anytime soon, I'd freeze my butt off just getting to the spot.


----------

